# Bremerton Washington residential sprinkler video



## Coug Dad (Dec 22, 2009)

This residential sprinkler video from  Bremerton, Washington just came across my desk.  I had not seen it posted elsewhere on the site.  I appoligize if it is a duplicate.





Enjoy!


----------

